# 323 archery



## Buckin07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alrighty back again this year same place
 Located on Britt Road in Douglasville behind the Log Cabin Restaurant @ 4093 Fairburn Rd. Douglasville Ga. 30135 for those using a GPS that would be the closest address.

Having our first shoot march 3rd took some time to get the ball rolling but its got its momentum up and can't wait to see everyone there
all asa classes will be regonized plus the famous open money


----------



## hound dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey post all the info under your post on the 3D calendar so we can see it all together. Thanks


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 18, 2012)

Things are looking good


----------



## Bow addiction (Feb 20, 2012)

It's on like Donkey Kong !!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking forward to it....maybe I wont have to work.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 27, 2012)

Ready for some 3D action !!! s


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like the only game in town. Y'all ought to have a good turn out.    Is your open money class a 50 or 45 yd max ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Feb 27, 2012)

*5 yards*

You got a little more than 5yrds to worry about...


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 27, 2012)

Going to be a 50 yard max class but I hope everyone comes that means more money for our top dogs


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm practicing for the only ASA shoot I shoot, the state.  (Seniors is 45 yds) Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. 
I'm shooting open trophy or seniors. This old coot has done had his whoopin for the year.  I hope ! 
After RAC's black stake of death,   I know I'm to old to be a amateur pro.


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its all money pay.back excepet for youth


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 28, 2012)

But I have shot with you and am pro is not a strech you can do it


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 1, 2012)

Yall ready?


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Friends, will there be a fun class, This would only be my second 3d shoot


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they have a fun class. Alot of long time shooters shoot for fun at most locals. They are great practice for Pro-Ams.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 1, 2012)

weather looks like it might cooperate mid to late morning. probably gonna want my boots


----------



## KillZone (Mar 1, 2012)

Count me in just hope its not puring rain


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 1, 2012)

We love our fun shooters they keep these things alive and the ground was soft today so boots are a great idea. We set 15up today and looks like it will be a great course and we can't wait to see what yall thank


----------



## KillZone (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey any of you guys and gals checked out the team shoot Full Draw is having this Sunday? It should be a good one so come up and join us


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 1, 2012)

At this time, it looks like the rain will be ending in the morning. Perfect timing for the afternoon whoopin were gonna give your targets.


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 1, 2012)

Put in most of the little critters today better bring your A game this is going to a good one for sure looking forward to seeing  everybody !!!!! 

PS Bowanna  we have a couple just for your liking lol!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Bow addiction said:


> Put in most of the little critters today. Better bring your A game, this is going to be a good one for sure. Looking forward to seeing everybody !!!!!
> 
> PS Bowanna,  we have a couple just for your liking.  lol



Little critters !  >>>--   -> Yikes !


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't worry the smallest ones are maxed. Jk think they are fair


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 2, 2012)

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Brings some bino's your going to need them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 2, 2012)

Will see y'all tmrw. Hope everyone stays safe with the storms rolling through.


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah hope it does that everything has come together good and believe it or not Tim Guilingham shot half of it today before the rain got bad he said the medium bear was a hard one to judge we will see tho


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 3, 2012)

We are here gates open ready to shoot ! Wear your boots it is wet!! Great course set!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds good !  
This rain is about history too. Just in time for that whoopin your targets are gonna get.


----------



## C Cape (Mar 3, 2012)

Headed yall's way....turn the sprinklers off!


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 3, 2012)

It was definately a wet one. Good setup....enjoyed it. See y'all next time.


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a great turn out thanks to everyone who put up with the water and have score posted asap


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a great time! Good layout. Thanks for setting it for us. Thought I was gonna get my buzzbait hung in the weeds on a few targets. LOL! See yall next time.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a great time, even standing in the puddles on my stake. 
On one target my bow fell over and I couldn't find it. Them Obsessions can take a licking and surface kicking.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 3, 2012)

Good shoot guys even with the water it was just another obstacle to overcome but sure did enjoy it.  Nice group of guys ya got down yonder!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 3, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I had a great time, even standing in the puddles on my stake.
> On one target my bow fell over and I couldn't find it. Them Obsessions can take a licking and surface kicking.



LOL!!

We nearly had to put swim wings on Cape for a couple of them fishin holes!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 3, 2012)

Where will the scores be posted?


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 3, 2012)

Scores are going up on fresh thread thanks again yall enjoyed it


----------



## bowtech1212 (Mar 3, 2012)

when?


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well would have been just a sec ago but this forum is not co oping with my my phone so I can upload it. And try to find every way around it. But go to facebook.com/threetwentythreearchery. Or just search threetwentythree and I will post a picture of them on there until I can get it up in document form. New house no internet yet sorry fellas I will get thuds worked out better next time


----------



## bowtech1212 (Mar 3, 2012)

i cant find you on facebook buddy?


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 3, 2012)

Search Threetwentythree Archery I have also sent them to a guy with a computer worse case they will be up in the morning


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 3, 2012)

*Name----------------Score---12's--14's*

Jr. Eagle	 
Daden Mealer------168------*----1

Youth Boys 
Logan Moss--------198------3----*

Super Senior 
Ed williams--------206------4----2

Seniors 
Lee Johnson-------196------1----*	
Dennis Page-------194------4----1
David Petet--------179------1----2
Ricky Letner-------169------1----*	

Novice 
Joe Baker----------202------7----1
John Nickell-------200------4----*	
Mike Garrett-------184------2----*	
Dustin Rhoades---171------*----1
Jason Gentry------159------*----*		

Hunter 
Johnny Bobo------201------3----1
Kevin Corr---------197------4----1
Ricky Worthington 169-----4----1

Open C 
Chris Driver--------194------2----*	
Mike DeLauder	-----175------1----*	

Known 45 
Daniel Baird--------212------5----2
Logan Moss--------207------6----2
Danny Elsberry----198------*----2
Carter Woodall----192------4----1
Ezra Alleyne-------192------3----2
Jody Brown-------189------2----*	
Robert Brooks----188------2----*	
Danny Baird------175------2----1
Ken Martin -------------------------			

Open Money 
Butch Parkman---195------4----2
Mark Mealor------187------3----*	
Chris Cape--------163------2----1
John Francis-----147------1----*	

Fun 
Eddie Williams---184------3----*	
James morgan---183------3----*	
Sherri Elsberry	---179------3----*	
Robert Nash------163------*----*		
Haley Elsberry---145------1----*


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 3, 2012)

He emailed the scores to me - after feeding my OCD, I think I have the post formatted enough to leave it alone...


----------



## KillZone (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought in the 30yd classes the 14 ring wasn't in play if so you may want to recheck the score because the 14 becomes an 8adult


----------



## kracker67 (Mar 3, 2012)

*14at323*

If it wasn't posted before shoot to late now


----------



## KillZone (Mar 3, 2012)

It's an asa rule in 30yd classes


----------



## KillZone (Mar 3, 2012)

If 3:23 is going by asa rules then both 14s that were shot will be ruled an 8 and the scores should be changed .


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 3, 2012)

Enjoyed the shoot today. Challenging course.


----------



## kracker67 (Mar 3, 2012)

*crying about the14*

they said they had all asa classes thats it  he hit one 14 he no one said 14s didnt count he would have shot another 12 you still would not nhave wone


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 3, 2012)

thats sweetwater not asa if not posted looks like you may have lost better luck next time if yall would have tied he still had more twelves


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2012)

asa has nothin to do with sweetwater ive seen people draw 14s on targets that didnt have one, maybe you should tell them , you must really need that 20 or30 dollars that guy probally give it to you .


----------



## kracker67 (Mar 4, 2012)

thats right mister kool hand luke looks like he lost must have been his best shoot and he still lost


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2012)

may have been, maybe papa joe should forfit to him so he want quit sounds like a soar loser to me, maybe we should schedule that last target again.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2012)

call clay and see if hes disqualified,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2012)

did yall shoot know yardage in novice class there too?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no idea what the normal 'rules' are from club to club at this point, but here is a link to ASA Official Rules.  I searched through it for anything that would say a 14 was ruled out and the only thing I could find was the pass through rule that states you can't get a 12 or 14 out of an arrow that passes through a target.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 4, 2012)

@Hound Dog - yeah, there was a Novice class.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't mean to cause an uproar its just that I would have went for some of them had I known we could. I apologize for that. If you look on asa right hand side under the topic 2012 class yardage,judging,speed,14ring you will see it its a new rule.  Pro shooters and any class 30 yards or less aren't allowed to shoot 14s. I'm in not a sore loser I just asked a question, sorry


----------



## KillZone (Mar 4, 2012)

Also heard that we might be shooting all targets known yardage in state qualifier don't know about the state shoot though.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 4, 2012)

No worries - I'm just a volunteer, one of the folks who actually run the shoots will have to answer the question 'officially.'


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Didn't mean to cause an uproar its just that I would have went for some of them had I known we could. I apologize for that. If you look on asa right hand side under the topic 2012 class yardage,judging,speed,14ring you will see it its a new rule.  Pro shooters and any class 30 yards or less aren't allowed to shoot 14s. I'm in not a sore loser I just asked a question, sorry



Man I have not see a local shoot that did not shoot at 14s. Most go by ASA guidelines but dont go by ASA rules to a T so shoot all the 14s unless they say you can't. I don't think most clubs shoot known yardage in novice class too.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Also heard that we might be shooting all targets known yardage in state qualifier don't know about the state shoot though.



You should be shooting all known at ASA state by ASA rules and no 14s I would think.


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah every one will be informed next time but it is the only screw up in our first tourney we have ran so let the scores stand and this time


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for the screw up. Cant wait to see yall battle it out in the range


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just went thru all the post about the shoot and they all said asa classes recognized but nothing about the rules for them as from now on tho all rules will be enforced also


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 4, 2012)

ASA rules are just a guide line. Each club can have its own rules and many do. What ever they decide is always fair.
Soooo, lets get ready to rummmmble !


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## kracker67 (Mar 4, 2012)

*asa rules*

if your going by asa rules does that mean collard shirts


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 4, 2012)

kracker67 said:


> if your going by asa rules does that mean collard shirts



I never seen a shirt made of collards....I just eat'em.....I've seen collared shirts tho...

(sorry Kracker, I just couldn't resist...)


----------



## Buckin07 (Mar 5, 2012)

I really don't think we have to go that far. It is a lot more laid back shoot than that.


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the great  feedback we had a great time setting the course.  Be ready for the next one we are looking to make it even better!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker67 (Mar 6, 2012)

its ok alligood my shooting aint no better than my spelling


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 6, 2012)

kracker67 said:


> its ok alligood my shooting aint no better than my spelling



Mine either.... Maybe we can shoot together one day and see who is worse....lol


----------

